# Can a female tortoise become eggbound if she has NEVER had any male company?



## ladyengineer (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know if this is a silly question or not, so please be kind, but I heard about reptiles becoming eggbound a little while back, and it interested me. I don't know whether my tortoise is female or male (he's still young), but I did wonder whether, since he's kept alone, (as I only have one tortoise with no plans to get another) if he did turn out to be a she, would she be safe from eggbinding if kept alone? Do female tortoises lay unfertilized eggs like chickens do? or do they just never produce the eggs?

I have seen that tortoises can still lay fertile eggs if they've ever been kept with a male, as they can store sperm, but what if they've NEVER been kept with males?

This is a purely academic question to be honest. I have tried to find this out by searching the forum, and the web, but this question doesn't seem to have been addressed that I can find. Could someone who has kept females totally isolated from males answer this question?


----------



## tortadise (Feb 7, 2015)

Females can lay eggs, infertile eggs too. But typically they need to start a cycle. If they aren't kept with other tortoises they will start a cycle on there own but many years down the line from an offspring. Becoming egg bound is only an issue if they have an unsuitable location to dig a nest. Most times even though infertile the eggs will be laid upon the top of substrate. But not always. 

So in short.
Yes females can lay eggs without a male.
They will be infertile.
Egg bound only if inadequate area to dig nest.

Hope it helped.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 7, 2015)

My answer was going to be unbelievably cruel, cruel enough to make angels weep, but since you asked for kindness. Yes, they can, less common, but it still happens.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes they can become egg bound, even if never with a male. There are several things/conditions which could cause them to become egg bound.


----------



## HLogic (Feb 9, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Yes they can become egg bound, even if never with a male. There are several things/conditions which could cause them to become egg bound.



I concur.


----------



## ladyengineer (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks very much everyone, definitely good to know that it's possible. (if one knows what is possible, one can look out for it  )


----------

